
Update on the March 24, 2016 DNS Outage – DigitalOcean - davisonio
https://www.digitalocean.com/company/blog/update-on-the-march-24-2016-dns-outage/
======
nickpsecurity
I'm still wondering how they ID'd or profiled the malicious traffic enough to
finally turn off the filters. If it just stopped, it could happen again.

